# Difference between scale transformers?



## Railnation (Jan 4, 2012)

I just received a MRC model 501 "N" throttlepack. I'm looking at the numbers (output input total output etc.) and they seem to be the same for the 501 "HO" throttlepack. So can someone tell me if there is any difference between these MRC packs at all other than packaging?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Not really any difference that I can note...I've used both interchangeably for years---even ran LGB G scale on an N scale pack for a long time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just different packaging I do believe.


----------



## Railnation (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I really don't want to use my old tyco transformer on the Stewarts I just bought. Seems foolish. Would you also then recommend relearning the hobby with DC instead of starting off with DCC. I already have the DC equip and the interested children. Seems less expensive for first timers like my kids.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a totally a DCC fan I've been doing it for 15+ years.
Once you change from DC to DCC you'll wonder why you never did it sooner.
Invest in a good starter system like a Digitrax Zepher Xtra. It's easy to learn and it's expandable if you want more later.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I took myself off the DCC grid long ago...expense vs. rewards ratio for me is too high. Yes, it is great for running trains in a prototype fashion---but not necessary. You'll do fine on regular DC ops and a layout is easily converted to the other at that time.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Every time I thought about implementing DCC on my N scale layout, I found some loco or rolling stock item that seemed more enticing. The cost of DCC does seem high, and I'm not that much into trains. Continuous running seems more enjoyable. Savage amusement, but amusement it is. I have enough turnouts and double crossovers that there are opportunities for fun, like watching the grandkids causing a trainwreck, and that's what they like best anyway. That and lining up four locos and racing them like slotcars.


----------

